
Ask: Do Mods Read Articles That Are Flagged? - evo_9
I&#x27;ve noticed a few times I&#x27;ve submitted articles that are about both tech and politics; case in point one about the senate&#x2F;congress race being &#x27;rigged&#x27; because of how the jurisdictions have been adjusted recently (news to me). The article goes on to explain that various technologies were used to rework the districts.<p>Anyway, it&#x27;s an interesting read, yet it is flagged after receiving several upvotes.<p>This makes me wonder if this is automatic (aka people flagging it) or is this something the mods do? And if it&#x27;s the mods do you actually read the articles or do you just have a knee jerk reaction to the title and flag away?<p>Seriously wondering....
======
gus_massa
It's marked as [flagged], so it was killed because some users flagged it.

I read the article before it was killed. It's not the standard current rant of
the race between Clinton and Trump. I think it was interesting, but it would
be more interesting with more examples. Similar articles had been discussed
before in HN, I guess the problem is that now some users are oversensitive to
political topics. (I didn't flag this, but I'm slightly oversensitive to
political topics now.)

More examples in
[https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrymandering](https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrymandering)
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Gerrymandering%20&sort=byPopul...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Gerrymandering%20&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story).
I knew the problem but I thought it was more bounded and only changed a few
seats.

[We have a different system here in Argentina, with districts with many seats
selected using
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%27Hondt_method](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%27Hondt_method)
It also has some problems because no one know the 5th candidate in each list.]

Anyway, IIRC the mods have some kind of notification for the flagged article,
but I don't know the details. For this kind of questions it's better to email
them directly to hn@ycombinator.com because sometimes the threads are
unnoticed.

~~~
sctb
> _It 's marked as [flagged], so it was killed because some users flagged it._

That's just right. That post was killed because users flagged it, and it can
be unkilled if other users feel it should be discussed on HN and vouch for it.

~~~
evo_9
Cool good to know, thanks guys.

